# MiniBike!!!



## RiderZ

Hey everyone.Now that warm weather is here the slotcars have taken a backseat to my newest toy.Recently a guy from work brought in an old minibike frame that he was restoring.That piqued my interest.Got on the net and started researching some minibikes.Heres my latest.Its an Azusa minibike kit.I bought the mini kit-engine & clutch and started the build.I modded the footpeg mount since the Tecumseh 5hp was pretty wide.I took a piece of 3/4" black pipe & welded some 1/4" metal tabs to the ends.Then welded the footpeg mount to the front of the engine plate.I have a K&N style air filter coming for it & am going to do something with the exhaust.Stay tuned for that.This is a nice simple old school mini bike like everyone had in the late 60's early 70's.All you have to do is primer & paint the frame & forks and assemble the rest.Heres a few pics of the finished product.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2racer

*mini bike*

Mine always cracked in the forks and had to be reinforced


----------



## Pomfish

You want Old School, here ya go.
This is the latest project, there are very hard to find.
I have had at over 15 minibikes and old school go karts in the last 5 years.
I am now down to to 2 go carts and this Chopper Mini and A Honda CT70 and Honda SL70 mini cycle.
The Sl70 may be for sale if anyone in the northeast has any interest as I will not ship.

Anyway, good to see some other slotters are into Mini Bikes!
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## DesertSlot

Man, I had such a crush on those little Hondas! They were the coolest thing!


----------



## bobwoodly

"This is a nice simple old school mini bike like everyone had in the late 60's early 70's."

I was one of the ones that never had one but wanted one! I remember one kid who had everything bit the motor and he's hang out with his push mini bike until he could get the money to add the motor. The best I could do was add the plastic "motor" to my schwin with the banana seat that would make "real" motor noise. A step up from playing cards.


----------



## gonegonzo

Speeking of Schwinn , how many had a Whizzer conversion ?

I never did but still want one that's not a re-pop.

Gonzo


----------



## sethndaddy

Rider, how much did that kit cost? and where'd ya get it?


----------



## RiderZ

sethndaddy said:


> Rider, how much did that kit cost? and where'd ya get it?


I got the Azusa MiniBike kit-Tecumseh 5hp engine & the MaxTorque centrifugal clutch all from here.
http://www.mfgsupply.com/GoMini.html/mv_session_id=u5BFnUVm


----------



## roadrner

Had a similar one back in the day. Plus the knee scrapes and a broken arm when I tried jumps. She was a blast! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*I love your mini bikes guys....Far Out!*

pom and rider,

You guys are lucky ducks....some day, some day! Nice rides you guys have!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

My Dad had several Honda 70s and once we had a red Honda 90 in the same fasion with that way kewl Honda 70s style sheetmetal body. I only got to ride the 90 just before we sold it around the back yard tree one day.  It was more of a show bike to him as he was a perfectionist. He also had a 350/360 Honda to ride & his last one was a 400 Honda with flames on the tank and side covers. Hey he took me for rides so, guess that makes up for not letting me ride the Honda 70s...Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

My Cousins lived on a farm about 45 min away from our house and would ride their little mini bike when we visited on the weekends. My Dad would start calling my name to let me know it was time to go home and I asked my cousins not to say a word as to get in a few more min. on the Mini Bike....Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrr...Oh yEAH! It had a silver gas tank with a set of black furry Hang Ten feet stickers on it.

Bob...Nice Mini Bike (Lucky!)...zilla


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

I did a few minor engine mods.I purchased a K&N style fabric air filter & mounting cup.I made the exhaust setup.The exhaust flange is made from a 2' washer with a short peice of pipe and then a threaded coupling welded to it.Now i can change the exhaust to run either a tube style muffler or just a piece of straight pipe.


----------



## Pomfish

Sweet!


----------



## bobhch

I love red....nice exhaust and filter upgrade....


----------



## roadrner

Exhausts look wicked! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz

*cool minis...*

I had a friend that had one of these back in the day:










A Bennelli Volcano 180. :freak:
(Yes, 180 ccs...)
And I see these things go for stupid money...


----------



## Pomfish

Bennelli's were Ok but blew up real easy.

The King of the Block has to be this Bonanza.
Has a Fuji (Pre Hodaka) 100cc Engine with 5 speed manual clutch, these bikes would do close to 60 mph stock.
Scary fast on that small of a wheelbase.

Never owned one.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

More mods.I replaced the 72T rear sprocket with a 63T for a little more top end.Plus it could stand a little toning down on the low end.I will try a 60T and call it good.I dont think the stock rear brake set-up can handle much more speed.Did i just say that???:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

I still love Red and this thread! Mini fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking good RiderZ, boB


----------



## RiderZ

bobhch said:


> I still love Red and this thread! Mini fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looking good RiderZ, boB


Thanks Bob-I could'nt imagine it any other color.Like i said before-every kid wanted a red mini bike at some time in there life.I just happened to get mine at 40 yrs. old.


----------



## Gary#8

*My Mini's*

Here's a couple pics of my mini bikes. They are 1970 Rokons. Orange one is 2 wheel drive and the green one is rear wheel drive. Thay have Westbend 2 cycle engines from the Chrysler Marine Division. 134cc. about 10hp. http://www.usmotorpower.com/ I had a friend that had a Bonanza 1500 with the Hodaka 100 on it. It was blue with a white fiberglass gastank. That bike would go 60 mph riding double, of course we were 14 years old and not that large yet. I a had a Honda CT-70 at the time and it was red just like in the previous picture. Boy those were the good old days! here's a link to the Rokon site. http://www.rokon.com/


----------



## demether

I've got two pocket bikes too at home, "road grand prix" type, like this: 











But here in france, this little bombs are forbiden on road, so I can't use it anymore. I guess I'd find some private track to run with it.

It's a lot of fun : the speed is very impressive (50km/h), and also because you 're feeling really unsecure on it ! ^^


----------



## Pomfish

Gary#8 said:


> Here's a couple pics of my mini bikes. They are 1970 Rokons. Orange one is 2 wheel drive and the green one is rear wheel drive. Thay have Westbend 2 cycle engines from the Chrysler Marine Division. 134cc. about 10hp. http://www.usmotorpower.com/ I had a friend that had a Bonanza 1500 with the Hodaka 100 on it. It was blue with a white fiberglass gastank. That bike would go 60 mph riding double, of course we were 14 years old and not that large yet. I a had a Honda CT-70 at the time and it was red just like in the previous picture. Boy those were the good old days! here's a link to the Rokon site. http://www.rokon.com/



Sweet Rokon's !

They have to be the original All Terrain Vehicle 
Thanks for the Pics,
Keith


----------



## bobhch

*I am a Hobby Talk Mini Bike club member now! Yippie!!!!*

Well our kids are 6 & 7 and picked this 2.85 h.p. guy up for them. I know what you are saying....Slow, Slow, Slow. yUP. When Ginger saw this in the garage yesterday she was not happy at all.  She thinks these things they call Mini Bikes are dangerous. NOT!! They are fun and now she is talking to me a little bit tonight and not GROWLING at me.










Will be removing all the Warning and BS stickers soon. Mneyes Stickers will look much beter anyways. They said this bike was not intended for use by anyone younger than 16 and rate it at 150 lbs MAX rider weight...YEAH RIGHT. 










I will try a few tricks to push this thing a little faster later on. Heck our 6 year old son needs to grow a little first before he can touch the ground. We won't be zooming around on this till Summer. Later on a larger engine can be switched in to place. 

Started it up for the kids tonight before Ginger got home from work. After shutting it off the kids each took their turn of sitting on it. What suprised me the most was our Daughter Bree with her motorcycle Vroooom, vroooom noises. She is usualy all Girly but, this Mini Bike has put a little Tom Boy in her if just for a bit. lol Have basicaly been leaving the whole Mini Bike conversation at rest for now around here till the storm blows over.

Picked this up at Tractor Supply for $300.00 plus $20.00 more for tax. It fit in the back of my Honda Element but, had to flip one of the rear seats up to get it in. Was hopping that it would fit in without flipping the seat up so both kids could ride in the back...dang it. HEY at least it fits! They call this a Doodle Bug and is a 4 stroke 97cc motor. It is safe and slow for the kids which is what I needed to prove that it is safe....for now. Buhahahahaahahahahahah 

Bob...If you can't have a little fun then what is the point of living?...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh whatever Zilla...
...bought it for the kids...hahahahahaha.....boulderdash...yer nose just grew a foot!

Everyone here knows yer gonna candy it, flame it out, get a German army helmet and use that lil' peanut to commute to work!


----------



## vaBcHRog

I had one of these but mine had an extra fake exhaust so it looked like it had dual exhaust and chrome fenders.










Roger Corrie


----------



## bobhch

*Nope this one isn't Bobs Bomb...it's a Mooneyes theme for sure (flames yeah!)...*



Bill Hall said:


> Oh whatever Zilla...
> ...bought it for the kids...hahahahahaha.....boulderdash...yer nose just grew a foot!
> 
> Everyone here knows yer gonna candy it, flame it out, get a German army helmet and use that lil' peanut to commute to work!


Bill,

Now I gotta find that German Helmet, paint it black with a chrome spike sticking up on top. Ooooooooooooooh with Iron Crosses on the sides. Great idea Bill...Thank You!

Hoping that Ginger will take the kids out this weekend and slip " The Shiznitz" out for a quick spin.  Yeah it is named already. :hat: Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! 

Bob...The next one gets painted candy Bill and dubed "The Bomb"...zilla


----------



## bobhch

vaBcHRog said:


> I had one of these but mine had an extra fake exhaust so it looked like it had dual exhaust and chrome fenders.
> 
> 
> Roger Corrie


Roger that is some COOL old School Mini Bike man!


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Sweet looking mini Bob.Heres a link to a site with lots of good stuff.Check out the Baja Mini Doodle section.There yanking the factory 2.8's and putting in 6.5 Honda clone engines.Woo-Hoo!!!:thumbsup:
http://www.oldminibikes.com/forum/


----------



## bobhch

*am bobhch on oldminibikes.com now*



RiderZ said:


> Sweet looking mini Bob.Heres a link to a site with lots of good stuff.Check out the Baja Mini Doodle section.There yanking the factory 2.8's and putting in 6.5 Honda clone engines.Woo-Hoo!!!:thumbsup:
> http://www.oldminibikes.com/forum/


Thanks RiderZ,

I just joined and was reading lots of hop ups on the stock engine. I knew about the speed control screw.

Saved a picture of how to make the Governor linkage longer with a piece of wire & am going to try that also.

Will need to drain the shipping oil now. Someone said they were running Royal Purple 20w40 synthetic oil left over from thier motorcycle that helped out with the power so, I will try that too. Is there any other synthetic oil I could use? or is this a good one to go with?

Someone also showed videos of them running their Doodle Bugs with a 80 tooth rear sprocket from martinsprocket.com it is a blank (part# 35a 80) and would have to have it machined as, nobody makes an 80 tooth to replace the 70 tooth. No problem as this sounds like a real good problem solver for the slow take-off this thing gets with.

That 6.5 Honda Clone sounds fun but, will hold off on that till the kids get older. Fletcher just turned 6 and Bree is 7. I am 45 and plan on bringing lots of smiles and fun for our kids with this Doodle Bug. 

Bob...wished we lived on some open land with no neighbors...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

*Pedal power!!!!!*

The blue Mini bike is way cool. Dragged these 2 bikes out of the shed. Built them about 5 years ago. Blue one is my bike. I'm 6 ft, so you should get an idea of the size. Other bike is kids size. Everyone tried to talk me into putting motors in them!!


----------



## bobhch

*The Jackshaft gear reduction for the doodlebug!!!*

Just did some more reading and searching on this doodle bug mini bike on oldminibikes.com to find the solution of take off power.

The Jackshaft gear reduction for the doodlebug sounds like the best mod for the money. I am checking into buying one now....oh man this is costing a little bit of money. Might have to sell a few slots and things to get the money? 

Bob...mini bike = Big Fun...zilla


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> The blue Mini bike is way cool. Dragged these 2 bikes out of the shed. Built them about 5 years ago. Blue one is my bike. I'm 6 ft, so you should get an idea of the size. Other bike is kids size. Everyone tried to talk me into putting motors in them!!


Now those are Sweet bikes Kiwi Dave!!

I have a restored 80s Redline with red tuff wheels for my bike to ride around with the kids. 

Bob...nice rides man...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

As you can see, they are well used. Local kids have trashed them!!!! All good fun!!! That's what I built them for. They are on their second rebuild and paint this Summer. The kids do some miles on them. And I got lots of funny looks biking around with my baseball helmet and shades! Told you I refuse to grow up. Got a few old,old bikes stored away to restore one day?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ummm Bob, are you forgetting what time of year it is??  Hopping up a mini bike before the kids have got the hang of it?? :freak: And right when the tundra season is on hand?? :tongue: Chill dude!!!  You have until spring to get the hop up stuff!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods

as long as we are adding bicycles to the mix.....


----------



## ParkRNDL

bobhch said:


> Now those are Sweet bikes Kiwi Dave!!
> 
> I have a restored 80s Redline with red tuff wheels for my bike to ride around with the kids.
> 
> Bob...nice rides man...zilla


yeah, Zilla, at a yard sale a couple years ago I picked up a 1981 Mongoose with blue Tuff I's. all original parts except the seat. i thought the bars and stem were wrong, but after looking at some other examples, they appear to be original. it's not perfect--it has, um, patina.  that's what I use to cruise around with the kids...

i actually uploaded it to bmxmuseum.com back when i found it...

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/mongoose/4797

--rick


----------



## bobhch

*Dad I want money for Christmas please...(I'll get it to "SMILE")*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Ummm Bob, are you forgetting what time of year it is??  Hopping up a mini bike before the kids have got the hang of it?? :freak: And right when the tundra season is on hand?? :tongue: Chill dude!!!  You have until spring to get the hop up stuff!!!  :thumbsup:


U-Joe,

Don't you know that only children are spoiled rotten and want everything right now?" Yeah kinda like the kids from Willy Wonka movie. I WANT A GOOSE THAT LAYS GOLDEN EGGS DADDY...NOW! :freak: Yeah it isn't easy but, I muddle through life with this Only Child Curse. :tongue: And it's not like I am buying a Harley or anything....Mini = small (teeny tiney...Vrooom, vrooom)

Actualy I am getting in on a OldMiniBike 20% off sale on the Jackshaft gear reduction kit. This will give this little 97cc 2.8 hp engine some get go right from the start and with a larger 80 tooth gear it will put this thing at the right speed to drive on dirt and grass on my friends and cousins farm.

The Doodle Bug Mini bike is slow going in it's stock form. With this mod it will be able to go up inclines with me on it. 

Also the guy who made this Jackshaft gear reduction kit also has a Hydraulic brake that bolts on and makes this thing stop a lot safer than the stock one made for the original 15 mph...put, put, put....Got both of them and saved on shipping.

Bob...in the right place at the right time (with my now empty wallet)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> yeah, Zilla, at a yard sale a couple years ago I picked up a 1981 Mongoose with blue Tuff I's. all original parts except the seat. i thought the bars and stem were wrong, but after looking at some other examples, they appear to be original. it's not perfect--it has, um, patina.  that's what I use to cruise around with the kids...
> 
> i actually uploaded it to bmxmuseum.com back when i found it...
> 
> http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/mongoose/4797
> 
> --rick


Nice find rick...Monggose from the old school days with blue tuffwheels. I miss beeing a kid. It was so much fun. :hat: That is a great bike find story & it looks great...Lucky! 

My BMX as a kid started out with a very low buck second hand bike I got cheap. I finaly jumped it enough to break the front bottom tube off the main steering tube. Talked my Dad into getting me a Roger Decoster (same as Mongoose but, with oval hole in front ) chrome frame and built it up from thier by shoveling snow for money. I shoveled all day and sat and rested on the way back...money drove me.

Gotta go to bed now so I can get up for work in a while. Will post up a picture of my Redline after I get off work.

Oddrods,

Nice bike. It has stlye and reminds me of a bike my Dad had when he was a kid. Does it date back to the 50s?

RiderZ,

Thanks for hooking me up with the link to oldminibikes.com forum. There are some crazy serious mini bike builders and restorers on there. They build mini bikes like we build slots...done with that one, NEXT!!

Bob...I don't want to grow up...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Love the bike oddrods.


----------



## oddrods

Actually it spans quite a few years. The frame started life as a 70's 20" stingray that I stretched 6" in the front and rear and raked the steering tube back a few degrees using frame sections from a 20's Ace (an upper end Schwinn). This allowed me to install 24"x3" tires wrapped around brushed aluminum rims, black spokes and 40's vintage air cooled New Departure hubs. This combo makes the wheels the same outside diameter as a 26" cruiser. The sheetmetal is from a 40's ladies JC Higgins as is the front springer fork. The crank set is a modern chrome moly 1 piece that I bent into a "S" shape and the front sprocket is a modern billet aluminum piece that I modified to accept an "inch pitch" chain. Items that are yet to be installed are teardrop pedals, an alloy rear rack ,vintage lighting and possible a hand fabricated "tank".


----------



## slotcarman12078

OMG oddrods!! It's Frankenbike!! Looks cool as heck!! I was trying to figure out how the spring suspension worked on it, and it finally clicked. That has to be a pretty stout front fender.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice find there Rick. :thumbsup::thumbsup: It's a bit too new for what I rode.. I had an old banana seat with the sissy bar set up when I was 6 (hmm..1967) I can't remember much else about it other than it was gold...or yellow...  Darn.. too long ago.


----------



## ParkRNDL

zilla--i've heard of Decoster bikes. never raced myself, but i had friends who did...

oddrods--WOW! have you been to this site?

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/

--rick


----------



## bobhch

*Now I can afford to get Ginger a gift (lol) Mini Bike rebate of sorts....Wheeeeeeeeew*

oddrods that explanation of your bike made me go back and take another look. I now appriciate that bike even more...nice work man!

Rick that ratrodbike sight is Awesum! Thanks for posting it up. Those bikes all look very neat and old school baby!

The guy who suggested I go to Tractor Supply to get my Mini Bike dropped off an add from them on my desk today. I paid $300.00 assembled and now they are on sale for $220.00....I called, they said come in, I talked to manager, he said Yeah you can have a $80.00 refund but, you have to come back on BLACK FRIDAY when it goes on sale...I am there!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:










I now have my Redline dream bike with newly limited production percision Red Tuff Wheels with redline tires. Dreams are nice but, sometimes you gotta live the dream!!

Bob...Happy Thanksgiving (80 bucks of Happy!!)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Moving scooters on my layout idea...*

I have a ho scale scooter sales building kit for my layout that is still unbuilt in the box waiting for its turn. It comes with a bunch of scooters also.

Just had a brainstorm. The plan goes like this.

 First remove a small circular section of wood from my layout table and replace it with some thin clear plastic sheeting. 

Secondly mount up a motor with some flat thin metal ( I work with sheetmetal for a living ) pieces to the turning shaft of a small motor. 

Thirdly attach small magnettes to bottom of scooters.

This should make for a neat test track out in back with several scooters going around in circles on different parts of the track. This design would allow for side by side racing also.

Still have to finish off the Gas Station and Casinos first. This will be on my next to do list.

Bob...round and round...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*I posted this one chat nite...*

You got the right idea Bob... Scooter dealer... Minibike dealer...whatever... This Vollmer kit #3609 is along yer same line of thought. That can work!!! nd

http://www.reynaulds.com/products/Vollmer/3609.aspx


----------



## Bill Hall

*Loosely translated*

Sign sez "moto cross school"

...German army helmet and minibike required! :tongue:


----------



## Pomfish

Well, here's my newest Mini Bike to the team.
She is a very large frame Heathkit Boonie that was built and modified/improved my one of the lead drafters at Sperry/New Holland in the 1970's.
They appear to have added a U-channel swing arm with spring shocks in the rear and added grease fittings on the triple tree bolt and on each fork leg.
Anyway, this bike is staying in the Family!
It has a huge Goodyear 18"x8.5x8 rear tire and a frame with enough clearance to accept a 13hp Techumseh that I have been saving for something special. Stock it had the 5hp Briggs which will get freshened up and put away.
I've had somewhere around 20 min bikes over the last 8 years and this is my favorite so far.
Enjoy!
Keith


----------



## bobhch

*It's you mini bike...ENJOY!*

Pomfish,

Man 13 hp...Sweet! Yeah that is kewl that you found a Mini Bike that just grabed you by the Marbles and made you love it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I love a happy begining...zilla


----------

